# Ophelia finally kidded! *pictures added*



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

:kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Went out to check on her about an hour ago and she had already had the doeling. One buckling was on the way when I got out there. Came in the house for a bit and went out to a third buckling.... This guy is BIG! All three are standing and trying to nurse.... Ophelia is my one doe that HATES to nurse around people so I've been checking on them, but leaving her alone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ophelia finally kidded!*

Congrats...glad it went well...can't wait to see pics.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Ophelia finally kidded!*

Here are a few photos taken with my phone....
The doeling.... she is small... was weak, but helped her nurse on mom and is doing better now.









This buck is pretty big.... and doesn't like me already. I had to clean out his mouth and I think he didn't like me for that. lol.









And this boy is the biggest. I wish you could see how big his head is.... it's HUGE. lol


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Awww! They are so cute. I think your little guy will come around that you said doesn't like you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! :leap: So glad that you got at least :kidred: her brothers are huge!


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I think her one brother is bigger than Ranger.... He is super cute, though. 

The little doeling is most likely sold.... Was hoping for 2 as I had someone else interested.... but.... still thankful they look good. :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the babies :thumbup: They are adorable


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cute babies! Love the name Ophelia!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Congratulations X :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

How sweet! Congrats!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats on your new babies!  Also, it looks like you have a pretty neat set up for your barn, do you have several large pens in there, or?


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Ashley, when we first built the barn we put in five 12X12 stalls for the horses (which you can see on the other side of the barn.) I use most of them for the goats though since the horses can go in and out as they please. Where Ophelia is at.... those pens we made last year with those wire mesh gates. Each pen is 16X10 (if I remember correctly) and they are really nice so far. I think we have 9 of them.... We went the whole length of the barn. Next year they'll definately all be in use!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Aww, so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cool  I like how the mesh leaves everything open so you can see the whole barn at once


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.....  :hi5:


----------

